# mv northbank



## terrence heatley (Feb 11, 2014)

looking for old ship mates 1970


----------



## terrence heatley (Feb 11, 2014)

from London Andrew Wier H/Q to Hamburg dry dock 1969/1970


----------



## welshpaddy (Feb 2, 2014)

done the same journey dartbank november 1967/birchbank december 1968


----------



## terrence heatley (Feb 11, 2014)

*mvnorthbank*



welshpaddy said:


> done the same journey dartbank november 1967/birchbank december 1968


Hallo Welshpaddy. I did have a mate called Brian who joined bankline the same time as me. he was a lecky. have not seen him since. this was my first trip, I was a 6th engineer. we are both welsh,


----------



## terrence heatley (Feb 11, 2014)

Also sailed on the Rowanbank and the Ewebank


----------



## welshpaddy (Feb 2, 2014)

i was living in northern ireland at the time but ive been living in newport wales since about 1972 my name is colin caughey


----------



## Ken Keown (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Terry,
It's Ken Keown here, I was 3rd on the Northbank when you were Junior Eng, saw your post on this site whilst looking for old ships with another ex merchant seaman. I was quite shocked / excited to see your name there when I searched for Northbank. amazing. Write me soon with all your history and I will do the same. Anyone else who remember me I will also write back.
regards

Ken Keown


----------



## terrence heatley (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Ken, my old ship mate, its been a very long time , hope you and Lynda are ok looking forward to hearing from you my emails are [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Ken Keown (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Terry, I have sent you emails to your email addresses some time ago and you have not replied as yet? today is the 28/11/2014. Is all OK or has your computer shut down or have you been away?

Ken


----------

